#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  German Shepard puppy

## cjustice

i need some help locating a breeder for German Shepards, would love to have a puppy soon,, in the next 8 weeks before i get home again, i am located near Korat and Burrirum,,any help please???, here is a photo of just what i want,, beautiful dog,,

----------


## somtamslap

Go to the army camp  just outside of Pak Chong on the Mittraparp Rd coming from Korat, they have them for sale there..6,000bt a pop..

----------


## Nawty

Really ? wonder if they are good temperament, we looking for another dog for a good watchdog.....but has to be good with kids also.

But would prefer a border collie....seen any BC's ?

----------


## FailSafe

A couple words of advice when looking for a purebred dog in Thailand:

1. Ask where the parents came from- contact those breeders (they might be in the States or Europe) to confirm they actually shipped those dogs to Thailand

2. Also confirm the pedigree with the original breeders, and look for ancestors with various titles and certifications- it's also very important to look for hip and eye health clearances- this isn't a guarantee of a 100% healthy dog, but it greatly increases the chances of getting one

3. Don't be in a rush- first pick is very important if you can swing it (even if it's more expensive)- if you have to wait for the next litter to get first pick, wait.

4. DON'T be cheap about the process- you're not going to get a top-quality dog for 6K- expect to pay at least 20K, and possible 50K or more depending on your needs/desires- this dog will be with you for up to 14 years or more- a healthy dog is worth any amount of money compared to one that ma have genetically inbred health or behavioral problems.

----------


## Nawty

Cough cough....crap...excuse me.

We bought a pure bred Jack Russell from the breeder here for 7k and she is a wonderful little dog, top quality in looks and nature. When we went tot eh breeder, this pup was not for sale as they had a female and a male puppy for sale and we only wanted a female. The female they had did not have the nice markings we were looking for and then this other little pup ran out and we asked about her. They said she was their daughters pup and that they were keeping her to show. We asked nicely and they sold her to us and she has turned into a great little dog.

I also had a dog in Oz, Border Collie, for 18 years and she cost an amazing $0 when i got her as a pup and she was an extraordinary dog, would sleep on my motorbike, sit in a helicopter, chase big bad buffalo and swim in crocodile infested waters...oh and surf also.

So, 20k and god forbid...50k for a dog here is outlandish.

I do agree to shop around and wait and do agree to buy from breeders and not JJ market or such.

----------


## FailSafe

^^^

You do not get a top-quality dog in Thailand for 7K- it's great that you got a nice dog, but don't tell me what I said is 'crap' because you don't know what you're talking about.

Go to the Thai Kennel Club and get in touch with a few top breeders and see what their puppies go for- if you want the pup of a champion that's properly registered with a real pedigree, you're going to pay for it- 20K-50K is what they go for (I saw one champion Boxer go for 100K).

I spent over a year looking for the best Golden Retriever I could find in Thailand- I flew to a couple different places to check out litters- I wasn't looking for a 'bargain' but rather the best dog out there from a breeding and health perspective (and that's what I got).

----------


## AntRobertson

> Really ? wonder if they are good temperament


I've got no idea about German Shepards in general but there was an article in the NZ Herald the other day about one (Police dog) that bit a toddler.  Ironically enough during a 'dog safety' demonstration at a school.

----------


## Nawty

yeah...doubt i would get a GS...hear a lot about them in Oz also.

As for the Kennel club....this dog is registered and has parents that are champions....champions of what i dunno....but they are.....i have her certificate and it is mounted above her pillow where she sleeps.


20k to now a quoted 100k is crap....in this country....not saying that people are not asking those prices, they are, but they are crap and as usual, the Thais are just overcharging for crap as they usually do....same same swimming pool theory.

We called a Thai Border Collie breeder about there pups...they wanted 30k and if we wanted to visit them, we had to pay a 5k non refundable entry fee to their home..... :rofl: ....fuck off....crap and a joke and more crap....

You can get quality for cheaper....same same you can get a pool quoted for 1 million baht that you can actually get built for 400k.....crap

----------


## FailSafe

Why is it 'crap'?  All the top dogs in Thailand came from parents imported from either the States, Canada or Europe (the parents of my Golden came from the States and Canada)- it would cost at least 150K (probably more) to buy and have a breeding pair shipped over here- maybe 15-20 top-quality puppies will be produced from that pair (if that- the females can't be used as 'machines' and need time between litters)- do you think they're going to go for 5K each?

The best Goldens in the States go for 25K-35K (or more)- you have to expect that they will go for around the same here as it takes the same investment of time and money to produce the pups.

If you want the best you have to pay for it, no matter where you live.

I agree that paying a non-refundable 5K to look at a litter is ridiculous- I would avoid that breeder like the plague.

----------


## Travelmate

40k for a pure breed is the norm here. The same numbers I was quoted when looking for Boxer & Dobermans.
Was quoted 20k for a Husky though. Got brilliant blue eyes.

----------


## Nawty

Just because it costs more over there does not mean it should cost the same here.

A top quality hooker in oz will cost you 20k....you can get the same or better here for longer time periods for a quarter of that....same same but different.

What does TH.CH and INT.TH.CH stand for in front of the names of dogs on a thai kennel club reg certificate ?

----------


## AntRobertson

> Was quoted 20k for a Husky though. Got brilliant blue eyes.


Guy by my wifes folks place breeds them.  He's got this great set-up with air-conditioned pens and a huge run for them to play in.

Actually it was so nice I felt vaugely jealous of them.  :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> Just because it costs more over there does not mean it should cost the same here.
> 
> A top quality hooker in oz will cost you 20k....you can get the same or better here for longer time periods for a quarter of that....same same but different.
> 
> What does TH.CH and INT.TH.CH stand for in front of the names of dogs on a thai kennel club reg certificate ?


Specious argument- we're not talking about a 'service'- we're talking about a product- if you pay 50K for something from your home country, will you sell it for 10K in Thailand?  Of course not- you're going to sell it at a profit if possible, just like with any other business- cars would be a much better comparison- a friggin' '09 Ford Mustang goes for 3.6mil in Thailand (saw it in the Bangkok Post)- it's less than 1mil in the States.

'CH' means 'champion'- I would guess TH is Thailand and INT is international.

Don't believe everything you see on a Thai pedigree unless you've personally looked into it- fake ones abound, and often duplicates are used for several puppies, even if they're not from the same litter.

----------


## Nawty

So this little 7k dog has both parents as thai champions, all 4 grandparents as Int Thai Champions and 5 of the 8 great grand parents as Thai champions.

Missus called the kennel club to check on the registration after we bought her and is all correct.

now, whether this dog would also become a champion, i have no idea as I am not interested in that crap. But seeing as the breeders were keeping her for their own and to show, quite possible.

And all for 7k.....I thought 7k was expensive for a dog at the time.....especially a little dog....I mean she was not even a kilo in weight. Better value for a golden retriever though.

All i am saying besides the 40/50k price tags as being crap....is that you can look around and not get a ripoff priced hoity toity dog of comparable quality.

Our valuable and prized 7k....but now possibly worth 50k.....dog can bite the end of a rope and hang on for dear life as we swing her around in circles.....awesome little dog.....for 7 k......and pedigreed....and from champions upon champions lines of jack Russell.

----------


## Travelmate

> jack Russell


Nasty little dogs they are!
Friend had one. Tried to rip my face off! Damn near tore my thumb. Tried to give it a mighty kick for the oversized rat to end up jaws clamped to my boot!
Needed a tetanus injection. 
Mate said never happened before. Yeah right!
Paid him a visit with my German Shepard the following week. Needless to say the Jack shit Russel got put down. Apparently attacked a kid.

----------


## Nawty

****FOR SALE****


Going cheap [at] 50,000 baht.....yes...that's correct a bargain basement 50k for a little chapion upon champion dog.....parenst champions...grandparents international champions....great grand parents champions.

or will swap for Border Collie.....or one of these...

----------


## Nawty

> Tried to rip my face off!


See...awesome intelligent dogs

----------


## Travelmate

Summat to look out for on my rides thru Khao Yai.  :Smile:

----------


## Isee

I wouldn't say what you said Failsafe was crap - as they are quite legitimate points. However, I don't see the need to pay big bucks for a top of the line show dog when all you want to do is have it in the yard as a pet or a deterrent to any uninvited guests. In fact, it would be a shame to do so. 

Now I'm a fan of purebreds and a big fan of GSD. The GSD I bought in Thailand was 5k baht from a local breeder and I was able to see both parents. The price I thought was fair enough for a purebred bitch that was never going to see the inside of a show ring or likely to be bred. That price was without "papers" but what the hell did I want with them anyway. 

cjustice - I'm not sure your plan to buy a GSD puppy and then leave is such a good idea. You average thai can't deal with them and an undisciplined GSD could mean problems while you are away. Mine got to 11months before I left and next time I'm back I'll have to correct a couple of bad habits that have developed in my absence.

----------


## jandajoy

I want a blue heeler.

----------


## FailSafe

I didn't say you had to spend top-dollar to get a nice dog- my other dog is a mutt I got for free and she's a great companion- if you want the best, though, you have to pay for it, even in Thailand.

Nawty is just having fun displaying his ignorance on the subject, but he's entitiled to his opinion.

----------


## FailSafe

> yeah...doubt i would get a GS...hear a lot about them in Oz also.
> 
> As for the Kennel club....this dog is registered and has parents that are champions....champions of what i dunno....but they are.....i have her certificate and it is mounted above her pillow where she sleeps.


The only thing I find unusual about that is the fact that "Jack Russell Terriers" aren't recognized as a breed by the Thai Kennel Club (though there is a separate club devoted to them) and I don't believe there could be any legitmate pedigree for one- the closet thing is a "Parson Russell Terrier".

I edited this to state that I found conflicting info, so maybe it is recognized- the English section of the Thai Kennel Club website is down so I can't check for sure.

If they aren't recognized, though, that would certainly explain why they are cheaper than other dogs that are actually recognized (and it's certainly possible you got an excellent deal- that doesn't determine actual value, though- perhaps the dog you have is worth 15K-20K).

----------


## Nawty

> perhaps the dog you have is worth 15K-20K).


Wanna buy it ?


JJ...I would love a red healer also...wanna get a coupla healers and a coupla border collies sent over ?

----------


## jandajoy

> wanna get a coupla healers and a coupla border collies sent over ?


Yes.....

But I only need one.

Unless you're thinking of breeding........  I might take a pair.

I reckon they'd go good in LOS.

What about Kelpies ?

----------


## Nawty

yeah kelpies as well......3 awesome dogs and yes i would breed them....then we can sell em for 20/50k each.

Get a pair each and then we can swap the males around for a month or so to do their thing and we can swap some pups to get fresh blood in each pride.

----------


## FailSafe

^^

No thanks- I looked into a Jack Russell when I was looking for a smaller dog as a companion for my Golden (who is the least aggressive dog that ever lived)- a male terrier would not have been a good choice as they tend not to get along with other male dogs in the household- I would consider one as an 'only' dog though.

BTW- if you're really serious about a border collie, I hope you remember what your previous one was like- they (along with the very similar Australian shepherd, which I also considered for a while- depending on their markings, good ones are 20K for an solid-colored one to 35K for a desirable 'Blue Merle'- I would imagine border collies to be in the same range) are the about the most demanding dogs as far as owner attention goes- they need more than just a bit of play-time or a few minutes chasing your kids around- they need a 'job' and will go stir-crazy without a constant outlet for their energy (they're very prone to separation anxiety and destroying your house when you're away).

I know you had one before, but do you have the room for one now?  It seems like you'd want to be in a rural area to give one a happy life.

----------


## Nawty

I'll get a black and white male BC and a red female BC and a female red Heeler and a female kelpie....

----------


## jandajoy

> then we can sell em for 20/50k each.


If we can get some paper work sorted we can sell 'em for hundreds of thousands.  :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> very similar Australian shepherd


What's that then?

a kiwi ?    :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

Gotta spend money to make money, boys- you'll need to invest in a champion pair first, then show them (and win) in Thailand to establish credibility before anyone will want one- how's your 'prancing'?  You gotta prance in that show ring. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> I'll get a black and white male BC and a red female BC and a female red Heeler and a female kelpie....


Why not a blue heeler?

----------


## Nawty

> I know you had one before, but do you have the room for one now? It seems like you'd want to be in a rural area to give one a happy life.


We are in the mountains and I had one as mentioned for 18 years and i lived on farms for years with others....really....seperation anxiety  :rofl: ....do I need to schedule a counselling session for them ? When we lived in town, she never got stir crazy and she never dug a hole in her life...nor ate the sofa

She was _the_ least demanding of any dog I have ever seen.

----------


## jandajoy

> Gotta spend money to make money, boys- you'll need to invest in a champion pair first, then show them (and win) in Thailand to establish credibility before anyone will want one- how's your 'prancing'? You gotta prance in that show ring.


Na. Forgery works best. It's wot electric computers are for.   :Smile:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> very similar Australian shepherd
> 
> 
> What's that then?
> 
> a kiwi ?


This is a top-of-the-line blue merle Australian shepherd:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
>  I know you had one before, but do you have the room for one now? It seems like you'd want to be in a rural area to give one a happy life.
> 
> 
> We are in the mountains and I had one as mentioned for 18 years and i lived on farms for years with others....really....seperation anxiety ....do I need to schedule a counselling session for them ? When we lived in town, she never got stir crazy and she never dug a hole in her life...nor ate the sofa
> 
> She was _the_ least demanding of any dog I have ever seen.


Well, she sounds like a great dog, but certainly not typical for her breed.

As far as 'separation anxiety' goes, it's not uncommon- I didn't make it up. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Nawty

> Why not a blue heeler?


I like red.

You get a pair of bluey's and then i will borrow the boy for a bit of weekend sex for the red girl.

As for the prancing....JJ....guess you got a new job to do.

So first we have to show these mutts huh....well we can show em around here and we can sneak into Chok Chai and teach em to chase the shitter cows...

----------


## Nawty

> This is a top-of-the-line blue merle Australian shepherd:


it looks like it would cry if it got dirty !

----------


## jandajoy

> This is a top-of-the-line blue merle Australian shepherd:


I'm sorry to say I have never, ever seen such a beast. It wouldn't last in the heat of the NT with that coat. 

Odd looking thing.

----------


## FailSafe

They all look like that for five minutes after you give 'em a bath and brush them- sometimes my golden goes a whole day before finding some mud to roll in.

----------


## Nawty

> certainly not typical for her breed


She was typical of her working country folk breed....not her fancy pansy hyper ventilating counsell seeking anxiety prone city slicker cousin show ponies.

----------


## FailSafe

Here are some red merles- ugly enough for ya?:

----------


## Nawty

you have to brush them ??

another job for you JJ

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> certainly not typical for her breed
> 
> 
> She was typical of her working country folk breed....not her fancy pansy hyper ventilating counsell seeking anxiety prone city slicker cousin show ponies.


So she had a job- that's what a border collie needs- that was the point I was making- I didn't think I'd have time for such an active dog, so I looked at other breeds- I think they're terrific dogs, but one wasn't for me.

----------


## Nawty

No, she did not have a job....she never got around to being taught properly...she just did it sometimes for fun.

----------


## Nawty

I hope cjustice is not jewish.

Did you know that the hermans used german sheperds to hunt the jews during the holocaust ?

----------


## jandajoy

For 7 years in remote stations in the NT I had a weird pair of pups.

Brother and sister. He was the runt of the litter, a Kelpie heeler cross, which as the locals said, "was a Kangaroo dog". Red and gold, thick as shit. But as powerful as all buggery.

The sister was all Blue. Stocky plump, but clever.

We bought them as pups in Cairns and then we went bush in NT.

With in days they'd escaped the yard.

With in weeks they were swimming for hours in the billabong. 

Crocs? Freshies yes there were. 

Chasing feral donkeys every day? Yes, they did.

It all went mad.

I loved those bloody dogs.

We moved from Minyerri to Yarralin.

Within a year we had the two fittest dogs in Australia (quote the vet from Katherine). 

They were gone at dawn back at dusk. Chasing, running, swimming creating havoc.

Then the shit hit the fan!  :Sad:

----------


## FailSafe

Well, it sounds like she had fields to run around in and animals/kids to chase- it's in their blood.

I saw one herd about eight kids into a tight group on a beach in New York once- it was amazing.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I want an Irish Wolf Hound but I think I'm going to have to bring it in.

Be fun just to see the look on a Thai persons face as they turn the corner and are looking the dog straight in the eye. :Smile:

----------


## jandajoy

> fields to run around in and animals/kids to chase


Australia is quite big.  :mid:

----------


## FailSafe

> Originally Posted by FailSafe
> 
> fields to run around in and animals/kids to chase
> 
> 
> Australia is quite big.


So's America, but it kinda depends on where you live... :mid: 

Here ya go if you want a local source:

BC-Lovers Kennel **** The first Border Collie breeder in Thailand ****

----------


## FailSafe

I looked for nearly a year for a whippet- I could only find a greyhound (or a little Italian greyhound) in Thailand- I sourced one in Singapore but it fell through- some breeds are just impossible to find in this region.

----------


## jandajoy

> I want an Irish Wolf Hound but I think I'm going to have to bring it in.


Terrific move. Or even a great Dane.

My local, years ago, in Devon, UK, had a Great Dane.

It lived behind the bar.

Shock factor was excellent. 

Laugh, not since the pigs ate my sister, have I laughed so much, as when grockels rocked up to the bar and Sam the great Dane placed his paws on the bar and looked down on 'em.

 :rofl:

----------


## jandajoy

> she had fields to run around in


We don't really have fields in the NT.

----------


## Nawty

Think they were the knobs that wanted 5k to look.

----------


## Nawty

อยากทราบราคาลูกสุนัข และ วิธีการจอง  ราคาเริ่มต้นที่ 25,000 บาท เปิดรับจองล่วงหน้าโดยการวางมัดจำ 5000 บาท ลำดับในการเลือกเรียงตามวันที่วางมัดจำ เมื่อลูกสุนัขคลอดออกมาแล้ว ไม่ได้ สี เพศ ตามที่ต้องการ ยินดีคืนเงินเต็มจำนวน หรือจะฝากเงินมัดจำต่อเพื่อจองลูกสุนัขในครอกถั  ดไป
โดยปกติแล้วเราจะรับจองเกินจำนวนลูกสุนัขที่จะเกิดเส  มอ เพราะเมื่อผู้จองในอันดับต้นๆ ไม่ได้ สี และ เพศ ตามที่ต้องการ หรือ ยกเลิก เราก็จะให้ลูกสุนัขกับผู้ที่จองในอันดับต่อๆไป

----------


## jandajoy

^    WTF ?????

----------


## jandajoy

I know how to price a puppy and  book from 25,000 to open a reservation by depositing U.S. $ 5000 in order to  select sort by date deposit When the puppy is not born out by  the desired color, sex. Reimbursed in full. Or to leave a deposit to book  your puppy in the litter ถั ด away 
Typically, we will book more than  the number of puppies born on the reservation line module, because the top is  not the desired color and sex, or we will cancel the puppy with the book ranked  ahead.


Google loves you. You're welcome.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

JJ I had a Belgian Tervuren behind my ramp (used in the film 'Americn Werewolf in London film) people would shit themseves when he jumped up at the bar. Thing is he was that stupid all he wanted to do was lick you to death not attack you.

Never let the customers know though. :Smile: 

Two Old English Sheep dogs too. Same though, big dogs but stupid as..

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

I will say dogs are not toys and to many fuckwits end buying them - you know the type, living in a block of flats, locking then in doors all day, no understanding of how to train them properly then wonder why they eat the kids PlayStation and bite the next door neighbors wife's head off.

Leave owning a dog to responsible people.

----------


## FailSafe

That's reasonable- they ask for a deposit to secure a place in line but will refund you if your requested sex/color isn't available.

The breeder from whom I bought my golden has every puppy in the litter booked in advance- I had to wait months for a litter to become available.

----------


## jandajoy

> Never let the customers know though.


That's the way.

When I was in the mob I got a bit of leave. Thought I'd leg it down to the old folks place in Devon. A bit of a suprise weekend visit. I hadn't seen them for two years, what with postings and stuff.

Anyway, got a few lifts and arrived in the village around 02.00

I knew the front would be all locked up, but the back would be open, so to speak.

I scaled the back fence and moved slowly down the path.

Out of nowhere a creature placed its paws on my shoulders and breathed on me!

I fokin shat my self.

I went into defense mode and cleverly slipped. Crashing down on my ass.

Looking up this beast stood over me, bent it's head and proceeded to lick me to death.

I'd obviously expressed my concerns verbally ( I'd kinda screamed a bit) 'cos Dad turned up and called "Sam", the Great Dane off of me.

My how we laughed.

----------


## Nawty

so we gunna get these dogs or what ?

You will have to bring them all back as baggage from Darwin ?

----------


## jandajoy

> You will have to bring them all back as baggage from Darwin ?


Methinks you've answered your own question.

----------


## FailSafe

There is a process you have to go through to import a dog into Thailand:

¡ÒÃà¤Å×èÍ¹ÂéÒÂÊÑµÇìáÅÐ«Ò¡ÊÑµÇì

Print Page - How to Bring a Dog to Thailand

Shipping is going to run 10K-20K+ (many airlines [i.e. United] will only ship dogs as 'manifested cargo' from Australia rather than baggage, and that's more expensive)- you'll have import taxes to pay in Thailand as well- it's kind of an expensive proposition to ship a dog internationally (plus you can't ship pups here- dogs have to be at least 6 months old to be imported).

----------


## Nawty

I brought a dog here from Oz in 2002.

It was roasted and eaten with chilli sometime in 2004......not by us.

----------


## FailSafe

Well, it's eight years later- rules change:

*Travel to/from Australia*
Pets are not permitted to travel in the cabin or as checked baggage on flights to/from Australia (exceptions may be made for service dogs such as seeing-eye or guide dogs). Pets may only travel to/from Australia as manifested cargo. Passengers should visit Bringing Cats and Dogs (and other pets) to Australia - DAFF and www.unitedcargo.com to learn more

What did it cost you back in '02?

----------


## FailSafe

It seems like you'd be better off picking up a border collie locally (especially when factoring in the cost of the dog with the shipping/import costs)- the website above sells pure-breds starting at 25K- it's unlikely you'll get a dog in cheaper than that, plus it's always nice to start out with a young pup if possible.

----------


## Nawty

25k for a dog is outragious in my books....understand we grew up with excellent dogs....mostly for free.

But my monkey did cost 30k.....each....

----------


## FailSafe

Fair enough- where I'm from that's on the cheap side for a high-quality dog- you can't escape the costs associated with shipping/importing though (which is why most of us don't bring in our own cars/motorcycles)- there's no way an airline is taking your dog on for less than 10K (it's probably going to be more with the way they are screwing passengers on regular luggage)- then you've gotta buy an airline-approved shipping crate, get the necessary veterinary documentation, and pay import fees (and you have to take a dog at least 6 months old)- realistically, 25K is probably the least it will run you.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Probably be the best age (6 months) to bring one in. Only problem with my choice is he ll be about 4 foot tall by then and growing.

Hope they don't charge by height :mid:  ........... :Smile:

----------


## cjustice

i was out a few days on buisness and have just checked this thread out again, read thur it,,did not see any leads on my question,, GSP,,that is what i want, i am not jewish,,and i do work and away,, 8 weeks on and 3 off,, just need to know where a kennel is,, i don't care if if pay 6k or 25 k,,make no never mind, just want a full blooded german sheperd puppy,, wife moves in the house this week,, i want this puppy soon,,would like to pick him up around June 25th

----------


## FailSafe

You can give the Bangkok Kennel Club a call- their number is 08-1824-5797 according to their website.

http://www.kcthailand.org/club.asp

----------


## sccrhound

75US from a shelter. Don't need an AKC dog.

----------


## sccrhound

50 US from a shelter. Had him for over 16 years. Best dog you could ask for.

----------


## jandajoy

> 50 US from a shelter. Had him for over 16 years. Best dog you could ask for.


So he's dead then?

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by sccrhound
> 
> 50 US from a shelter. Had him for over 16 years. Best dog you could ask for.
> 
> 
> So he's dead then?


Yes he died at around 18 years old. The black one is my current dog.

----------


## jandajoy

> The black one is my current dog.


Black dogs are good.

----------


## sccrhound

> Originally Posted by sccrhound
> 
> The black one is my current dog.
> 
> 
> Black dogs are good.


yeah he is a good boy. Gets a little too wound up over the animals outside, but otherwise is a very happy guy.

----------


## somtamslap

> did not see any leads on my question,,


 Eh? Read the first reply to the thread..

----------


## Nawty

> Eh? Read the first reply to the thread..


Yeah...I thought that also....ungrateful spoilt brat.....

----------


## cjustice

i need some help locating a breeder for German Shepards, would love to have a puppy soon,, in the next 8 weeks before i get home again, i am located near Korat and Burrirum,,any help please???, here is a photo of just what i want,, beautiful dog,,


Ungrateful,, maybe it sounded like it but more dissapointed, as you see my original post to start this thread, i never asked about any other dogs or how to ship one from OZ,, you guys get on a simple post and tear it up and have your own discussions about all kind of crap that doesn't have anything to do with the original post,,you want to talk about some other shit start your own thread, simple questions require simple answers,, or no answer,,so think what you want,,but go back and look at your worthless comments about my question,,get real and a life

----------


## somtamslap

Good lord...*read the first reply*.. i have told you where you can get the fucking puppies but you don't seem interested..

----------


## withnallstoke

[quote="somtamslap"]Go to the army camp just outside of Pak Chong on the Mittraparp Rd coming from Korat, they have them for sale there..6,000bt a pop..[/quote]

(Post number 2). Done it for you.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

quote - would love to have a puppy soon,, sleep with a dog then. Many people gave information but the OP come back with an attitude of you people are ....zzzzzzzzzzz

My posts are not meant to upset the little lamb so leave them alone.

----------


## sccrhound

> i need some help locating a breeder for German Shepards, would love to have a puppy soon,, in the next 8 weeks before i get home again, i am located near Korat and Burrirum,,any help please???, here is a photo of just what i want,, beautiful dog,,
> 
> 
> Ungrateful,, maybe it sounded like it but more dissapointed, as you see my original post to start this thread, i never asked about any other dogs or how to ship one from OZ,, you guys get on a simple post and tear it up and have your own discussions about all kind of crap that doesn't have anything to do with the original post,,you want to talk about some other shit start your own thread, simple questions require simple answers,, or no answer,,so think what you want,,but go back and look at your worthless comments about my question,,get real and a life


The point I am trying to make is there are other options. There are so many dogs that need a home, getting a pure breed is not necessary. 

As an aside pure breed GS are very prone to hip problems, since they have been so over breed.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

^Same as Old English Sheep Dogs.

Dalmatians from in breeding cannot hear.

----------


## FailSafe

^^^

That's one reason you should look for (and will have to pay for) hip and eye clearances in the pedigree (which should go back at least 3 generations, but can go back 5 or more)- these clearances aren't a guarantee that your dog won't suffer these problems, but the chances that it won't are increased- most of the larger sporting breeds are prone to hip and eye problems due to inbreeding or too much 'line breeding' (meaning that you might see the same dog more than once in a pedigree- this isn't necessarily bad but too much of it can lead to problems).

----------


## Liquid

When we move to Thailand towards the end of the year I was thinking of getting a dog to keep me company on my walks. Here in the UK labradors are very popular. There was one wandering around the pub we went to yesterday and it was really friendly and well behaved. However, I am not particular about the breed, just those characteristics. Some of you mention places to obtain dogs for free. Presumambly these are from the charities that rescue abandoned pets? That appeals to me on two levels, something for free and giving an abandoned animal a good home. Is there any organisation like that in Thailand? Also, I have heard rabies is a problem in Thailand, but none of you have mentioned this - so is it not a problem?

----------


## Nawty

Got a puppy yet ?

----------


## patsycat

Sad that NR hasn't her doggie place anymore.  I am sure that she would have had a pup suitable to everyone.

I had a Bernese mountain dog - his name was Tufty and he weighed 65 kilos.  Was the most wonderful dog and lived to the age of 16.  A big slobbery loving ball of fur.  Good memories.  Now i have downsised to cat.

----------


## Nawty

I think a Poodle or a Bichon Frise...if that is how they are spelt....would suit his temperament better.

----------


## Clogiron

> i need some help locating a breeder for German Shepards, would love to have a puppy soon


Most German Shepherd Dog breeders in Thailand are rather reluctant to sell a puppy to the "I want one now" type of customer. It took me over three years of attending Kennel Dog Shows in Thailand, spending time with the breeder and his dog trainer at his stud farm and basicaly proving myself capable and responsible enough to be an owner before he would sell to me. I think the fact that my parents were GSD breeders in the UK (known names) and I grew up with GSD's swung it in my favour.

I now have a pair of Vom Hunter GSD's  Puppies, Male is now 7 Months and Bitch is 5 Months old (the avatar is male at 5 months)    ...    if you are unaware of the Vom Hunter pedigree of GSD then I suggest you google it, basicaly the top Military, Police, Border Control etc GSD's are Vom Hunter amazing animals, intelligent as hell.

I was / am in the position where I was able to take time off work "Between Projects" in order to spend time with the pups every day, for the past 11 weeks since I took them away from their respective mothers I have been on a regime of 4:30AM Breakfast, 8:30AM First walk of the day, weekly visits 70KM away to Nakhon Nayok to meet their siblings and also the trainer. GSD's are the best dogs in the world but one does not open the box and get a perfect one, the first few months are critical and require a major commitment.

My Breeder Friend, Retired Thai General K9 Unit

Trainer Friend Ex-Military Still trains  GSD's for Private Security

Bottom line   if you want a dog get a dog, if you want a German Shepherd be prepared to adapt.



PS As a Newbie I cannot post Links or Pics, if I manage to survive here without getting kicjed I will post later.   Taking the Puppies to their first show next month.

----------


## Nawty

Wow....sounds like you have to enroll into the army to get a german sheperd.

Do the dogs have to stand by their bunks at 4am at attention and make sure their bed and kibble bowls are neatly arranged ?

----------


## Clogiron

> Wow....sounds like you have to enroll into the army to get a german sheperd.
> 
> Do the dogs have to stand by their bunks at 4am at attention and make sure their bed and kibble bowls are neatly arranged ?



Not quite but close  :Smile:    I have to stand by my bed at 4:20

The point I tried (but failed) to make is that no respectable breeder in Thailand of GSD's, and other pedigree breeds for that matter, are going to sell to a "I WANT ONE NOW" type of person, which is how the OP comes across. No offence to the OP but his decision to want a GSD seems to come across as rushed and without much fore thought, being able to afford a pedigree dog is not the be all and end all of making one a suitable owner.

From his post it is apparent that he has never been to dog shows in Thailand, has never tried to meet breeders and build up a rapport etc, if / when I start to breed mine in 3-4 years time I am sure that there would be many more potential ownners on the shortlist for the litter before the OP.

At the end of the day dogs are dogs are dogs,  some of the best dogs I have ever known with the best temprerments have been the "Heinz 57" mongrels from dogs homes, hence the reason I say thourougbreds are hard work.

----------


## jandajoy

> At the end of the day dogs are dogs are dogs, some of the best dogs I have ever known with the best temprerments have been the "Heinz 57" mongrels from dogs homes, hence the reason I say thourougbreds are hard work.


Very well said, Sir. Have a green.

----------


## Nawty

> Not quite but close I have to stand by my bed at 4:20


How does the dog know what time it is for sure...surely you could wind the clock back 2 hours and it would really be 6.30....sun just coming up and he would look at the clock and think it was 4.30am .....a win win situation.

----------


## Clogiron

> Originally Posted by Clogiron
> 
> Not quite but close I have to stand by my bed at 4:20
> 
> 
> How does the dog know what time it is for sure...surely you could wind the clock back 2 hours and it would really be 6.30....sun just coming up and he would look at the clock and think it was 4.30am .....a win win situation.


\

Sunrise is around 5:50AM this time of year, wife gets up at 4:15 every working day and drives into the city at 6:00AM. Currently I think they know 4:20 as jiust over 2 hours afrer those freaking vuvuzelas being blown at WC football have shut up.

----------


## November Rain

> Some of you mention places to obtain dogs for free. Presumambly these are from the charities that rescue abandoned pets? That appeals to me on two levels, something for free and giving an abandoned animal a good home. Is there any organisation like that in Thailand?


There are many. Where are you/will you be located? They're not always free. Some orgs make a small charge, but dogs will be vaccinated, health checked & (if old enough) should be neutered or spayed already. Every org I know of does this as a matter of course as they are the ones that have to deal with the stray problem. ABC (animal birth control) is rightly one of the priorities of all of these orgs. PM me with your locale if still interested & I'll try & tell you of an org fairly near to you.


Oh, and OP? I would not buy a GS anywhere in Thailand. The ones I have seen (even of show quality) were undersized & had shocking posture due to hip & spine probs.

----------


## jandajoy

> However, I am not particular about the breed, just those characteristics. Some of you mention places to obtain dogs for free. Presumambly these are from the charities that rescue abandoned pets? That appeals to me on two levels, something for free and giving an abandoned animal a good home.


Can't say enough good stuff about the Hua Hin dogs mob.

We got Jet (the dog) from there a while back. They flew him to Chiang Rai and we covered the transport costs. He's been great.

We knew he'd been looked after well, had all his shots etc etc.

We couldn't have been happier.

Having said that he now runs the bloody house, but does keep us amused.   :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Wonder if justice ever got his puppy ?

Think a pussy cat would suit him better.

----------


## jandajoy

> Think a pussy cat would suit him better.


Mongoose.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

A Gai yai..

----------


## Nawty

How about a squirell....maybe he would like a squirell

----------


## jandajoy

a rock ?

----------


## Nawty

I wonder if he would abandon his puppy as quickly as he has abandonded the search in this thread.

Some people should not own dogs.

----------


## Smug Farang Bore

Correct^

----------


## TizMe

> Most German Shepherd Dog breeders in Thailand are rather reluctant to sell a puppy to the "I want one now" type of customer.


While "most" = 51%, I'd be surprised if it was very difficult to find sellers who would't sell to anybody with enough cash in hand, regardless of their mental state.

----------


## Clogiron

> Originally Posted by Clogiron
> 
> Most German Shepherd Dog breeders in Thailand are rather reluctant to sell a puppy to the "I want one now" type of customer.
> 
> 
> While "most" = 51%, I'd be surprised if it was very difficult to find sellers who would't sell to anybody with enough cash in hand, regardless of their mental state.


With all due resoect you obviously dont have a clue what you are talking about, may I suggest that you stick to topics you may have half an iota's knowledge about and stop making a fool of yourself in public!

----------


## jizzybloke

There was a poster on that other place looking for homes for a littler of GSD puppies recently.

----------


## phomsanuk

> Go to the army camp just outside of Pak Chong on the Mittraparp Rd coming from Korat, they have them for sale there..6,000bt a pop..


 For 6000 I hope their trained.   :yerman:

----------


## Nawty

Apparently they have a token jew on premises...




> For 6000 I hope their trained.

----------


## sccrhound

> At the end of the day dogs are dogs are dogs, some of the best dogs I have ever known with the best temprerments have been the "Heinz 57" mongrels from dogs homes, hence the reason I say thourougbreds are hard work.


Last three dogs. Two mutts and a pure bred lab that we inherited. The mutts were/are so much better.

----------


## somtamslap

Has our man got it sorted yet?

Was driving round a park in Pak Chong earlier today and the amy were there training their doggies...German Shepherds and Rottweilers both present..




Didn't wanna get too close cos they wanted to kill me..

Spoke with one of the soldiers who concurred they could be bought for not 6 but 4,000bt at the barracks on the Mittrapharp Road..right on the OP's doorstep..

Thread Closed...

----------


## Nawty

Thread Open......



Wonder if these dogs have good temperaments for kiddies.

----------


## somtamslap

^ Fooking hell..you've got a set of keys too??

The dog's are obviously bought us pups...but I'd say it's not worth the worry and anxiety to have them around your kids..

----------


## Nawty

You're right....but i want a good guard dog for here.

I must admit I have never really liked both those breeds anyway.....

----------


## Isee

^^ Its the owners of the dogs that can condition a dog. The GSD we had before the current one was excellent with small children, one before that was pretty good if the kids weren't yanking on her too much. The current one seems she will be no problems as well. 

The only exception to the above opinion is pittbulls...would never trust one of those dogs and if talking about Thailand specific, wouldn't trust their thai dog breed. 

BTW - were the rotties tails docked? (the one in the pic looks like it has, but any idea about the pups?) Just can't get to accepting a rottie with a tail, just doesn't look right to me. One of the breeders  up Yaso way was selling pups with their tails intact.

----------


## Nawty

Agree somewhat...but if the parents were snappy dogs, then a good chance the pups might be also.

I also lump Rotties in with pittbulls....would never consider one, dont even like the look of them.

Would much prefer a border collie, a kelpie, or a heeler though.....but cannot find here for reasonable price.....not paying 25k for a dog......thats just outlandish.

----------


## Isee

> You're right....but i want a good guard dog for here.
> 
> I must admit I have never really liked both those breeds anyway.....


^ The problem you will have is too much socialisation if you have aunts/uncles etc etc coming around all the time...our GSD is good at alerting anything going on at night (a little too good actually) and some things during the day, once someone comes inside the gate she becomes too friendly. I suppose its a trade off...depends really on what you want your "guard dog" to do.

----------


## Isee

> Agree somewhat...but if the parents were snappy dogs, then a good chance the pups might be also.


You can train them...they have to be dominated without breaking their spirit...if they become dominant, then you start to have problems. Never be afraid of your dog, I'll ruff them up a bit (in a playful way) to get them to submit if they start to get out of line.

----------


## andy48

I have a 3 year old german shepherd, she is just about ready to have a litter for the first time so would like to find a good male shepherd for her. Not really interested in making money from the pups, vets bills divided by number of pups and a bit for food. Main reason is that I always believe that having a litter makes the dog grow up a bit mentally and settles them. She is a very good natured dog, and has no nasty habits at all. Good guard dog for the house and with the Thai dog, also female, takes really good care of the place. Anyone out there got a big GSD male that could do the biz ? 
New to Teak door, how do I post a photo of her.
Forgot to mention, Pattaya area
Cheers

----------


## blue

photo as your  avatar is probably easiest

----------


## andy48

Just done that 
Cheers

----------


## NanThaiGuy

Looking for a pup in the North ready for January 2012 if anyone knows of recent litter.  Thanks

----------


## BillH52

> Go to the army camp  just outside of Pak Chong on the Mittraparp Rd coming from Korat, they have them for sale there..6,000bt a pop..


Anyone have an update on these dogs?

----------


## Pragmatic

^Yeah, they're now 4 years older.   :Smile:

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Actually, almost six. Some got married, some died, some found jobs abroad, some just moved away. Even a dog's life moves on......

----------

